# dont buy beans from bc buddepot



## mrniceguy (Jun 1, 2008)

only 5 of my 21 seeds have germinated...it is not my technique ( i am very succesful with *ALL*  the other beans i germ)......the strain was sweetgod and im pissed...the beans were puny when i got them. after forkin out $125 they should give me nice big fat healthy beans...not a bunch of bullshit... anyways ill let you guys and gals know how the *5 beans *turn out....i am not impressed with bc bud depot


----------



## RidingLow (Jun 1, 2008)

mrniceguy said:
			
		

> only 5 of my 21 seeds have germinated...it is not my technique ( i am very succesful with *ALL*  the other beans i germ)......the strain was sweetgod and im pissed...the beans were puny when i got them. after forkin out $125 they should give me nice big fat healthy beans...not a bunch of bullshit... anyways ill let you guys and gals know how the *5 beans *turn out....i am not impressed with bc bud depot



They are thieves, ordered 10 JTR from subcool ( not knowing they were scam artists, and they being the only one i could find who take CC and sold subcool seeds) the package only had 7 seeds in it, tiny tiny seeds underdeveloped, 4 were cracked already just dry and cracked. Just threw the others away waste of 90 bucks and time.


----------



## Roken (Jun 1, 2008)

Sorry to hear that guy's!  I order most my seeds from sensi seed's and paradise seed's, i have not had a problem yet and i've been ordering for about 5 years now! Try these guys out, even if they dont have the seed your looking for they can get there hands on it and help with shipping.  They did this for me when i orderd my Kahuna seeds and my puna budder from soma seeds.  Great guys down there, actually went in person the first time just to see how reputable they are.  They have a breeding facility and all right there for you to walk around and check out if you want.   It helps having family in holland!!!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 1, 2008)

if not them,then trust the doc,seedboutique,nirvana,or marijuana-seeds.nl.i know seed boutique accepts credit cards.theyre awesome,less than 2 weeks to get my beans.i highly recommend em.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 1, 2008)

i know you have alot of confidence in your germ teq,but whats your teq? might wanna try the paper towel,zip lockbag in a tupperware container on a heating pad on low or an old school monitor.I germed a bunch of b.s.small midgrade seeds (100% germ ratio)...unless of course you pitched em.either way thanks for the heads up


----------



## RidingLow (Jun 1, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> if not them,then trust the doc,seedboutique,nirvana,or marijuana-seeds.nl.i know seed boutique accepts credit cards.theyre awesome,less than 2 weeks to get my beans.i highly recommend em.



I can deff rep for the doc, 100%!!!!


----------



## mrniceguy (Jun 2, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> i know you have alot of confidence in your germ teq,but whats your teq? might wanna try the paper towel,zip lockbag in a tupperware container on a heating pad on low or an old school monitor.I germed a bunch of b.s.small midgrade seeds (100% germ ratio)...unless of course you pitched em.either way thanks for the heads up


 
my technique is ziploc,papertowel, on top of my modem i always have great succes.


----------



## pothead (Jun 3, 2008)

*This was taken from the seedbankupdate.com*

This is the rip-off section. The following seedbanks I've heard many bad things about. They are NOT recommended. aka means also known as. X means they seldom or never send the product. N means sending non viable seeds (non sprouting seeds) M indicates they send very inferior seeds or nothing at all

A-1 Seedbank (X,N)
BC Seeds (X,M)
BCbuddepot (X,M)
Beeoo (X)
Fairlight (X,N)
Greenmanspage (X,M)
marijuanaseed.us (X) Software Services aka Cannabis4u aka Medical hemp aka [email protected] [L.Pafort] (X)
Richies Seedshack (X)
Stinkey's (X)
Weedseed (X)
Pot a Gold (X)


Hope it helps bro. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 13, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> if not them,then trust the doc,seedboutique,nirvana,or marijuana-seeds.nl.i know seed boutique accepts credit cards.theyre awesome,less than 2 weeks to get my beans.i highly recommend em.


 
Have u order from Marijuanna-seeds.nl and got ur order in usa ?
I ordered last thursday and here it is a week later and I am wondering..


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 13, 2008)

I just ordered from Doc & Nirvana both AAA+++

Stay away from Amsterdam beans


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 13, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Have u order from Marijuanna-seeds.nl and got ur order in usa ?
> I ordered last thursday and here it is a week later and I am wondering..


 
yea dude,its definitly gonna take longer than a week to get em.i'd say you got at least a week or 2 b-4 you'll see em (then again,you never know) its the chance we take orderin from the U.S. but i wouldnt start worryin yet,the only one i've ever heard of gettin the seeds to the u.s. in a week is the Doc.i just ordered from seedboutique a while back and it took 1 day under two weeks to get em.they'll take a while,theyre comin all the way from the netherlands.you should be ok though.*passes you the blunt*


----------



## dutchman (Jun 13, 2008)

Damn,dad 2 hear BC has such a bad rep at some places,,,,,,i mean they do operate a forum etc....
I never tried any of them tho i'm tempted to some genetics they offer...
But hell why risk it!! Genetics enough

cheerio


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 13, 2008)

yea,imo you'd be dumb to order from em after readin this thread


----------



## jcb9134 (Jun 13, 2008)

I ordered from marijuana-seeds.nl and got mine in exactly 1 week and i live in the us, all germed so there pretty reliable. be patient=)


----------



## caseyeffintaylor (Jun 14, 2008)

Drchronic.com is where I ordered mine from ;D
sorry bout your bad luck


----------

